# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  fenetres cres par python :TRANSPARENCE,OPACITE

## mickey hollywood

Salut les ptits clous ,
j'aimerais savoir si il tait possible de rgler l'opacit d'une fentre cre a partir d'un gui python (opaque<------->transparente) ; une exemple concret ?
ok : paint.net(honte sur moi) ,mais cette sorte de Z-index avec opacit changeante en fonction du passage de la souris .

Merci a tous z toutes pour vos rponses  ::king::

----------


## mickey hollywood

aurait on dj dbattu de ce sujet ,ou le forum python est un peu mort? ::oops::

----------

